# Belly Dancer Turns Police Officer



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

*





















Top photo, Dr. Tracey Cantamessa;
Bottom photos, Alexis Tarrazi​Denise Kimak makes a career out of being a Carlstadt police officer (bottom two photos), but she still enjoys the occasional belly dance (top).By Alexis Tarrazi
Senior Reporter*
*CARLSTADT, New Jersey(July 16, 2009) -* Elegantly dressed in frills, tights and lace-tied shoes, Denise Kimak can gracefully tiptoe across any stage. But once she changes into her polished shoes, pressed uniform and grabs her badge and gun, she becomes a police officer many women would envy.
Kimak, a local resident, is the first and only female officer to ever walk the blue line in Carlstadt.
"It's interesting working with 30 guys or so," Denise said of being the only female in the department. "I guess it's kind of like having lots of brothers."
Serving on the force for more than 12 years, Denise noted how her career path evolved thanks to a spur-of-the-moment decision. "My mom wanted my brother to take the police test, and I was listening and I caught part of the conversation, so I decided I wanted to take it," Denise said. "I didn't really expect to do this, but it's a good job. It's interesting."
Her mother, Jean, who owns Kimak Funeral Home in Carlstadt, is proud of her youngest and remembers her initial reaction to Denise's decision. "To tell you the truth, I was totally shocked when she decided to do this," Jean said. "She is not afraid to do her job. We are very proud of her and know she does a good job. She had to overcome a lot to be the first woman police officer in town."
Carlstadt Police Chief Thomas Nielsen, who has served in the borough for 30 years, is also extremely proud of Denise's accomplishments. "She's a very good officer," Nielsen said. "She's hard working. She's a very valuable asset as being the only female officer."
Craig Lahullier, Carlstadt councilman and police liaison, concurred with the chief's sentiments. "She's a real good person all around," Lahullier said. "Not just when being a police officer. I have known her before she was on the force. The whole family is good people."
Denise's sister, Audrey, spoke of how her sister's police training allowed her to quickly react one time when her son, Luke, was choking four years ago.
Luke, who is Denise's nephew and godson, was choking on a piece of hard candy. She quickly did the Heimlich maneuver and managed to take care of the situation immediately, noted Denise's mother.
"She always amazed me as to her achievements over the years growing up," Jean said. "She was basically a quiet child but always excelled in everything she did. But she is not so quiet any more. Now she has a very bubbling personality that she developed over the years."
Before having a piece of metal strapped to her belt full-time, Denise had other plans, which may seem less extreme than putting one's life on the line.
Classical ballet was her passion and still is. "When I was younger, I started dancing when I was five and I loved ballet," Denise said. "I do still dance, but not as much as I would like to."
Jean noted how her fondest memory of Denise is of her dancing to "Waltz of the Snowflakes" from "The Nutcracker." "That is always one of my fondest memories," Jean said. "Every now and again on Christmas Eve, she will do it again for us."
The baby of the family, Denise, has three other siblings, including Audrey, Dennis and Peter.

*How her career began*
Growing up, Denise wanted something different. Her mother describes her as someone who was always active and won several physical fitness awards.
Denise noted how she tried a desk job part-time but it drove her crazy. "I had to sit at a desk all day and it drove me nuts," Denise said. "I couldn't stand it. With dancing I am always moving."
She pursued her dancing career at Montclair University, where she majored in dance and began teaching ballet, tap, jazz and even belly dancing. While still teaching dance, Denise took the police exam and passed it on her first try - and with flying colors, Jean noted, because she was in great shape.
Due to her dedication to dance, the police academy was a cinch for Denise as she was already flexible. Jean also noted that Denise placed fifth in the academy's "Iron Man" contest, which tested the strength of the officers. Perhaps a name change for that contest is in order.
"It's definitely a switch when I went to the police academy," said Denise, who was still taking college classes when she entered the academy. "It was a little bit of a shock. I would go to class in my pajamas and then shine my shoes and press my uniform for the academy."
Recently, Denise had to stop teaching dance because it was getting too hectic - but she plans on going back.
Denise still dances on her free time and says it acts as her stress reliever for work.
On the job, Denise has had to draw her gun a few times, but has luckily never had to fire it. But that's work, and this dancer tries to keep work at work. "Dancing helps take my mind off everything."
Leader Newspapers Top Stories


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Great for her!


----------



## AOfficer2009 (Jun 3, 2009)

Very nice!!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Denise, your uniform looks like it came out of your box of dress up costumes and sex toys. Have a little respect and square yourself away when you want to play police officer, honey.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

LGriffin said:


> Denise, your uniform looks like it came out of your box of dress up costumes and sex toys. Have a little respect and square yourself away when you want to play police officer, honey.


With all due respect LG, she is on the job just we are. To say "Have a little respect and square yourself away when you want to *play* *police* *officer, honey*" may be just a tad-bit disrespectfull. There are people on my job, and I am sure on yours, that may not look the part,but they sure do *play* the part when you need them there.

The whole story is bull shit any way. Did they do a story on your previous employment when you got hired? Who cares what she used to be. She can get killed in line of duty just like you or me.

Besides, what is wrong with her uniform? I fail tosee the problem.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Besides, what is wrong with her uniform? I fail tosee the problem.










Are you serious? Clearly her sequence on her top doesnt match her sequence on her bottom and her pink wings look like they are different lengths....O wait you mean her duty uniform..?


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

*









*FPD, she looks like a soup sandwich reading a novel on the beach all hunched up while walking away on a traffic stop. Even if this were a staged photo, she should have known better. Hopefully she'll learn more about officer safety at belly dancing school in service.

With regard to my previous employment, I worked respectable jobs prior to entering the public eye so that nothing like this would pop up and I certainly would not have given my input into a detracting story such as this.

Put yourself out there, allow yourself to be photographed, expect what you get. As i've said before, keep your personal life off the job.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

LGriffin said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

263FPD said:


> LGriffin said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Griff.....I'm with you on this one. She's making a fool of herself and her department will have to endure smart ass comments. My policy is I don't speak to the press or pose for any of their pictures. They can take as many as they like while I'm doing my job in public.....other than that the media can kiss my ass. They ARE NOT friends of police officers!!! 263....I understand you weren't on the job that long when you were ordered to cooperate with the press, but I would check with your union before you let it hapen again.


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

"With regard to my previous employment, I worked respectable jobs prior to entering the public eye so that nothing like this would pop up and I certainly would not have given my input into a detracting story such as this".

- Just to pop in with regards to this ..... I hardly think committing to dancing, teaching many forms of dance, attending college and majoring in dance, is something to be ashamed of and tuck away in a closet. She was a passionate, contributing member of society. Better than many.

- My job at 22 was not necessarily in line with my job today, that's for sure!! (but it was a lot more fun!!)


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

LG, i don't think you are burning any bridges, at least with me. I will admit that i missed thepart in the second paragraph that she has been a cop for 12 years. My point was about the Playing Cop comment. I feel even stronger about it with her having 12 years on the job. After 12 years, I doubt she is playing.

Trueblue, union, or no union, an order is an order, especially when you I had like five minutes on the job. After my 12 years,I would follow an orderand then grieve it.


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

I think the photo of her standing was just taken at a bad angle.

She looks squared away sitting in the car.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

7costanza said:


> Are you serious? Clearly her sequence on her top doesnt match her sequence on her bottom and her pink wings look like they are different lengths....O wait you mean her duty uniform..?


n. 


She has a twin!​


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

LOL>.It puts the lotion on it's skin or else it gets the hose again


----------

